# common problems



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

i know plowing causes premature damage to trucks. but my question is what particular areas does it destroy? is most of the damage preventable, or is it going to happen? i would think ball joints and wheel bearrings would fry quicker. gears, tranny, tcase, and engine all have extra load on them. frame and steering components (tie rods and drag links) when you hit something (curb, speed bump). 

what areas are directly affected by pushing snow?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Your Fuel Mileage!*

Your fuel mileage suffers directly to pushing snow.
Front ends,Transmissions,U joints etc can go whether you are pushing snow ,towing a boat or are just one of the lucky ones....Seen many trucks/suv's go threw front ends and transmissions with nothing hanging off the front.


----------



## rmarksb (Feb 16, 2007)

*wont go right*

my plow stoped turnning right , i have a meyer plow. all wires are hooked up ok but just stopped turning to the right , any ideas, thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Front End work will come up more
Brakes will normally need more attention sooner.
Trannys
Fuel lines/brake lines if your in salt alot. Even with undercoating, some places like by the exhaust will still rust when the undercoating burns off.

Thats all that comes to mind


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

nothing i cant handle then. tranny and u joints seemed to be the common denominator. tue a tranny would be expensive, but its not too too bad when you do it yourself.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

U-Joints, Breaks, Tires, Power Steering, Tranny Coolant Lines and A/C Condenser. Those have been the things I have had to replace on my Ram from new till now (4 years later)


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anything steel is going to rust out at some point. All lines that carry fluid or vent air.
The stuff is not designed to last with the use we give it. I have had stuff rust out that most owners would never see. The fuel pump holder, vacuum reservoir, air pump pipes, Exhaust manifolds, Speedometer cable housing,Bumper license plate lights, the vent lines for the gas tanks, air line valves.I rebuild my front axle about every 30k with u-joints and seals and bearings. And every driveway you plow they think your raping them!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Mar 2, 2007)

*Well with my chevy k3500 dump My front end....*

I have a big plow though a Fisher minute mount ezv 9.5 foot plow . I have 43,000 miles and I have to replace both front wheel bearing asemblys,both front rotors ,Left side tie rod all of it (with me getting the wheel bearing asemblys cheap) about $1800.00. This summer going to tackle the brake lines allmost rusted through and probally replace the rear rotors.All part of the show of owning plow truck ..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you trace all the brake lines down. I thought I replaced all mine and in Feb I had one pop that I did not find. A 4 inch length behind a heat shield.

A trick for getting your rusted bleeders loose. Heat them with a torch / flame wrench till red hot. *Don't boil *_the brake fluid in the caliper._ Do it twice, take them out and replace them with new ones. I have not broke one off yet doing this.The heat burns off the oxidation from rust on the threads.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Mar 2, 2007)

*Better Late than never ,,Sorry*



MickiRig1;388691 said:


> Make sure you trace all the brake lines down. I thought I replaced all mine and in Feb I had one pop that I did not find. A 4 inch length behind a heat shield.
> 
> A trick for getting your rusted bleeders loose. Heat them with a torch / flame wrench till red hot. *Don't boil *_the brake fluid in the caliper._ Do it twice, take them out and replace them with new ones. I have not broke one off yet doing this.The heat burns off the oxidation from rust on the threads.


Do you have same vehicle as me ?


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Idler arms before pitman arms. U joints . AND keep an eye on your frame where the plow frame attaches. I have noticed that the frame tends to "sag" where plow attaches. Reinforce it or weld tabs from frame SIDES to the plow frame.


----------

